# Leveling



## piggiebank

Hiya Everyone

Simple question I am sure that has been confusing me for a couple of weeks. My Hobby 650..... how do I level it.? front to back is probably straight forward but what about side to side?

Do I need to level it every time or just if it is obviously on a slope or when I want to use the gas

There are two steadies at the back which were seized and are now greased and free moving but appear to be pointless

Any advice will be gratefully received

Kind Regards

Graham


----------



## bigcats30

You just put the leveling ramps on the side that needs rising (IE one under the front and one under the back wheels).

the steadies are like a caravans and should only be used to steady the van and NOT to hold it level...they normally cannot take the weight UNLESS they have been specifically designed to do that!!


----------



## GEMMY

I the wine slides off the table............level it. Don't start getting the spirit level out. It's got to have a noticable lean for us to worry about it

tony


----------



## nicholsong

We have got cut-outs from non-slip matting roll to use as coasters for the wine glasses - works on the boat also - boats are not amenable to 'levellers', only revellers :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## piggiebank

*Levelers*

Hi

Thanks for the replies. When we came over to France a couple of weeks ago we first went to the aire by the beach at Calais. Very nice but 7 euros a night. We saw a few of the vans had chocks on the drivers side only which made sense.

It would appear the general advice is unless you would roll out of bed in which case find a better place to park you don't need to bother - Thank you

We ended up staying at the Motor home park at Cite Europe shopping Centre. 10 minutes from the ferry and you can see the rail sidings. Parking is free but no services. It is a tarmaced carpark next to the Gendamerie

Regards

Graham


----------



## Zebedee

Cite Europe is very popular with our readers Graham, and if you know where to find the drain in the middle you can drop your driver's side rear wheel in it and be spot on level! :lol: (_I do not jest! _ :wink: )

Many vans are a bit low at the front, so that's worth remembering if you are on a slight slope.

Also it's much more comfortable to sleep with your head slightly higher than your feet, if it has to be one or the other.

Apart from that, what the others said. I'm often too idle to get the ramps out if it's "near enough" level.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

If the van tilts sideways, the turn the sleeping duvet round, you'll then always have head higher than feet.

tony


----------



## Zebedee

Do try to keep up that boy there!!! :lol: 

I just said that - still, if we both preach the same sermon he will know it's sound advice. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Yes, but as usual, you only gave half the info 8) 

tony :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Cheeky git! 8O 

So did you . . . you assumed he has tranverse beds. :wink: 

15 all - Tony to serve! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Still applies............yah boo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz and I were talking about this the other day, how I was always struggling to get the Laika anything like level, but the self build always seems to be near enough, even in the same places we've been before, rarely do I need to move it and the leveling jobbies have only been out twice.

I did learn a new trick to help with ours, and that was to open the bathroom door which is just behind the cab, and if the door was about half way open (45 degrees) we seemed to be OK, obviously this isn't fool proof as the van could be way off but if the doors right and we feel fairly level we just put the kettle on.


----------



## bigtwin

We've noticed that our bathroom door is an indicator of not being level but haven't yet used it as our method for judging what adjustments need to be made; for that we simply pour a little water in the kitchen sink and look to see how effectively it runs down the plug hole and whether or not any remains lying in the bottom of the sink and, if so, in which quadrant/half of the sink it lies!

It's proved adequately effective thus far.

Ian


----------



## nicholsong

I only have two comments(you lucky people)

You have not considered the position of the reading lights over the beds - ours are different on the fixed bed and on the 'overcab' bed - bloody cheapskates at N+B :roll: :lol: 

Secondly, one more glass (of whatever) and the level is irrevelouvement!  :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I'm not sure why it's so important to be dead level when parked up.

Unless it's so bad that you feel as if you're running up or down the MH or possibly leaning to starboard or port when walking then there doesn't seem any point in spending a long time getting it exactly right.

We do try to get our MH slightly lower on the passenger side because it helps the shower water flow down the single plug hole but other than that we don't spend too much time worrying about perfection in levelling.

As said in an earlier post – as long as the wine/brandy/whisky/beer glass and its contents don't go walk-about then there should be no problem.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## Kaytutt

We don't have any levellers, they've been on the list of things to get but in a year of using the van most weekends we've not needed them. I'm always surprised at the number of motorhomes around us that appear to be on level pitches (like us) but use ramps.

We do have 4 plastic thingies (like the bottom of bread baskets) which we bought when we first had the van as we were going to a festival and worried about getting stuck in mud, we've used those a couple of times if we're really wonky but mostly its good enough for us


----------



## VanFlair

We like to be level so have hydraulic jacks, so the answer to the original question is, you press the button and wait 30 seconds.

Martin


----------



## GEMMY

Then cry after saying this cost us £2000+

tony


----------



## ThursdaysChild

We have thought about a hydraulic levelling system, but we gather it would cost nearly as much as the van.
So unless the bubble is outside the lines, the ramps stay in the box.

And you'll need a pretty severe tilt before the gas cuts out.


----------



## VanFlair

GEMMY said:


> Then cry after saying this cost us £2000+
> 
> tony


And the rest.

Worth it to us, no regrets.

"no pockets in shrouds"

Martin


----------



## nicholsong

VanFlair said:


> We like to be level so have hydraulic jacks, so the answer to the original question is, you press the button and wait 30 seconds.
> 
> Martin


Martin

It would be nice to have your system, but what is the weight of the whole system - pump/jacks and pipework?

I surmise it is only feasible on a truck-based chassis MH

Geoff


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Geoff

From memory it was less than 40kg, we are on 6T Iveco chassis.

The system is from E&P hydraulics.

Martin


----------



## GEMMY

It's only for posh rich people Geoff :lol: 

tony


----------



## VanFlair

GEMMY said:


> It's only for posh rich people Geoff :lol:
> 
> tony


Isn't that the great thing about motorhomes.

The people that start of rich spend all their money on toys that others can't afford, then they sell their van for a fraction of the initial cost and start again becoming less rich all the time.

The people that cant afford the new van and toys wait to pick up the rich peoples cast offs and end up rich and posh and the rich people get poorer.

Now thats a levelling in action.

Martin (not posh and getting less rich by the day) :lol:

Martin


----------



## nicholsong

GEMMY said:


> It's only for posh rich people Geoff :lol:
> 
> tony


Tony

Too right - some us have to manage with a lowly Arto and levelling blocks, but I cannot be arsed to use them and would love a 'posh, rich MH' with hydraulic levellers

Signed: 'Jealous Dreamer'


----------



## listerdiesel

We don't seem to have had any real issues with basic levelling, all the sites we have been on recently in Holland and france have always managed to bring us up pretty much in a state where we can live quite happily.

As we have a wheel at each corner so to speak, and the trailer hasn't got steadies or levellers, we thought that it may be an issue, but the only 'un-level' we stopped at was a layby outside Arbois on the way up from Carpentras to Villey Le Sec, and at midnight after a fairly long day we just slept the other way round on the single beds rather than make up the full double.

Our fridge works at crazy angles, so operationally we are more uncomfortable than the machinery  

Peter


----------



## Kev1

I just get Sue to sit on the side that's high
and hey presto it all goes level.


Please!!!
Please!!!
Do not tell Sue I said that


----------



## peedee

VanFlair said:


> Hi Geoff
> 
> From memory it was less than 40kg, we are on 6T Iveco chassis.
> 
> The system is from E&P hydraulics.
> 
> Martin


I would be surprised if they were as light as that, I was quoted 80Kgm by another Company. 
peedee


----------



## 747

You see!

This is what is wrong with motorhoming nowadays, everybody wants everything to be perfect ..... immaculate showers, bowling green pitches which are level within 5 thou.

What happened to just turning up at a nice spot and deciding to overnight there? So the van is not perfectly level .... so what? As long as you do not roll out of bed in the middle of the night you will be fine. 

Never carry levelling gizmos, just shuffle around to get the best that the ground has to offer, have a cup of tea and voila .... we are happy.


----------



## VanFlair

peedee said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Geoff
> 
> From memory it was less than 40kg, we are on 6T Iveco chassis.
> 
> The system is from E&P hydraulics.
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if they were as light as that, I was quoted 80Kgm by another Company.
> peedee
Click to expand...

You might be right, I did say from memory, and my memory is not that good if I find out for sure I will post.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong

747 said:


> You see!
> 
> This is what is wrong with motorhoming nowadays, everybody wants everything to be perfect ..... immaculate showers, bowling green pitches which are level within 5 thou.
> 
> What happened to just turning up at a nice spot and deciding to overnight there? So the van is not perfectly level .... so what? As long as you do not roll out of bed in the middle of the night you will be fine.
> 
> Never carry levelling gizmos, just shuffle around to get the best that the ground has to offer, have a cup of tea and voila .... we are happy.


747

We are mostly like that and as I said cannot be arsed to use ramp levellers.

However, we have rejected wild parking places in a nice spot as being just too unlevel, but could possibly have been made tolerable, if not perfect(like me - 'not' :wink: ) if we had an hydro/auto system.

Geoff


----------



## VanFlair

I think peedee might be closer with his 80kg than my 40kg as just found some info and each corner is about 10kg+ so at least 80 with the pump etc.

loads of payload so OK with this.

Sorry for the confusion.

Martin


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey Up.

Nay lad if your gravy stays on your plate you have got it near enough for jazz.... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## nicholsong

VanFlair said:


> I think peedee might be closer with his 80kg than my 40kg as just found some info and each corner is about 10kg+ so at least 80 with the pump etc.
> 
> loads of payload so OK with this.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Martin


Martin

Thanks.

I was somewhat dubious about how a 40kg kit could support a 6T lump - Sorry, I mean 'a rich posh' motorhome, as described elsewhere. :lol:

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer

747 said:


> Never carry levelling gizmos, just shuffle around to get the best that the ground has to offer, have a cup of tea and voila .... we are happy.


Have to admire a man who takes his Viola on holiday. Very soothing.


----------



## 4maddogs

My fridge seems to play up on slopes. Sometimes it is Ok and others not. I prefer to be level(ish) so use levellers or at least make sure the van is parked on a slight upward slope (to counteract the the nose down Fiat!).
When "wild" camping I do not use them in case I have to drive off.....although I have never had to!


----------



## barryd

I never bothered with levellers for years as having spent years sleeping on boats just being in something that didnt bounce around or end up at 45 degrees was a bonus.

I finally succumbed when I blagged some used Fiamma Jumbo big yellow jobs off ebay for a fiver. 

I only every use them when desperate though like on the side of an Alp or sumfink as like to pride myself in having the quickest set up from pulling into a spot and sitting outside with a beer. Record is about 3 seconds.

Plus. Michelle made a rule in our van that she is buggered if she is going to get out and Start shouting and waving directions (in a loud voice as "they" do) either to park the van or get up on the levellers. So its a solo job which to be honest is a piece of cake really.

They can be useful though.


----------



## VanFlair

nicholsong said:


> VanFlair said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think peedee might be closer with his 80kg than my 40kg as just found some info and each corner is about 10kg+ so at least 80 with the pump etc.
> 
> loads of payload so OK with this.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Martin
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I was somewhat dubious about how a 40kg kit could support a 6T lump - Sorry, I mean 'a rich posh' motorhome, as described elsewhere. :lol:
> 
> Geoff
Click to expand...

OK latest update, contacted Mick at Specialist Automotive Products Doncaster who fitted our system and he said 50kg all in Max.

Martin


----------

